# Camelbak. Where to purchase?



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Ive asked a few guys around and they tell me you only get it on deployment. Ive seen a few guys running around with them. Ive looked on here and CP gear.Ive googled it, Where else is it availble to buy ?



(Moderator edit to correct spelling of "Camelbak" in thread title.)


----------



## medaid (29 Aug 2007)

Which camelbaks are you talking about? The issued CADPAT ones? 


For all other Camelbak purchases you can get them at ANY military or surplus stores.

www.sealsactiongear.com

or just GOOGLE it. There, I just gave you a Canadian retailer, but what the hey, I'll throw in another one for you

www.dstactical.com


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (29 Aug 2007)

Two words typed into Google = 271,000 hits


----------



## FullMetalParka (29 Aug 2007)

I'm partial to Dave's Surplus myself. https://dstactical.com/

ETA: Whoops. MedTech just posted it. Guess they changed their site address.


----------



## Farmboy (29 Aug 2007)

Dealers of Camelbak are getting fewer as Camelbak is cracking down on US distributors selling to Canadian dealers.

 R Nicholls technically has the Canadian exclusive, and Camelbak wants to protect and support them, but many of us dealers refuse to deal with Nicholls and found other sources.  I believe though that SEALS and Daves Surplus are two other options that are still getting Camelbaks if you need one. 

 We are in talks with Camelbak right now to see what we can come up with to continue to supply the Canadian market as Eagle was supplying us, but will no longer do so.

 If you have a problem getting one I highly recommend sending an email to Camelbak and let them know.

 On the other side though we continue to bring in more Tactical Assault Gear packs with the "Source" hydration bladders.


----------



## medaid (29 Aug 2007)

hehehe nice plug there Farmboy


----------



## armyvern (29 Aug 2007)

The Canex here carries them. I don't know if they all do though.


----------



## mysteriousmind (29 Aug 2007)

I don't recall seeing them in Valcartier's Canex.


----------



## Loachman (29 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The Canex here carries them. I don't know if they all do though.


I've only seen cheap knock-offs in Canices, never genuine Camelbaks.


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Ok thanks guys. Yeah i looked at the canex here in pet and nothing there. Ill look at the sites. As i posted i did google. it and all i found was the cheap knock off or the US digicad.

Thanks guys


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

I am looking for a ORIG camel back in cadpad so i can attach it to the TV. I only find these ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I see that most companies carrie the Camel pack carring packs has anyone tried this on the TV and hows the fitment?


----------



## gun plumber (29 Aug 2007)

If your looking strictly for a "tactical" model, E- bay has them all and decent prices,but watch out for shipping.Various Kit shops carry them,or you could order direct off the CamelBak website(they'll redirect you to an authorized dealer).If E-bay or cross border shopping is not your thing, SIRMailorder.com is another option.Although they don't have the tactical line,they do have a good selection of hunting/hiking camelbaks.They also offer COD,which is rather nice,and they are an established Canadian company,But don't delay,the rumor is they have been bought up by Cabelas and are in the process of changing ownership.


----------



## gun plumber (29 Aug 2007)

I've found that if ,only wearing the TV,just wearing underneath the vest is the most comfortable,and the best way to stay under the radar.
If your wearing a ruck,the 2 options I use are either stick the bladder in the top pouch or have your ruck "wear" your camelbak,and secure it using the reducing straps on the top and sides of your ruck.


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Ok im gonna shot over a email to camelbak

Cause i went to supply and they tell me only people on deployment are getting them. I usualy put the 7L pack on my TV with some kit on it. but somedays would be nice to put the camel pack on there cause when i wear the Ruck over the 7L pack i can not feel it there. 

So basicly your saying slap the camelbak on the top of the ruck .


----------



## gun plumber (29 Aug 2007)

You got it.So far(knocks on wood)nobody has said a thing to me about it.If you need pics,I can post them.


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Yes would be nice to see some pics if possible. Im a visual person If you do not mind

Josh


----------



## riggermade (29 Aug 2007)

If you get one at a good price you can always have a cover made for it 

I've made a few and they are pretty simple to do


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Yeah thats another thing i was looking at doing problem is were do you get the CADPAD material at


----------



## riggermade (29 Aug 2007)

I have cadpat


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

And your in pet to.

How much do i need. Cause worse comes to worse my buddy has a Black camelbak i can take off him just make a new pouch for it. Cut the material and sew it all up


----------



## riggermade (29 Aug 2007)

I just sent you an e-mail


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Just found this at CP Gear i missed it last time. How does this fair out compaired to the CAMELBAK.

http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.207&f=pd&pid=246

Looking at the pics looks like you would have to cut the straps off or buy another pouche to attach it to the TV ?


----------



## MikeL (29 Aug 2007)

Um... you do know you can wear a camelback over the tac vest..    CP Gear also sells a pouch that can attach to the back of the tac vest an you can slide the camelback inside of it.

I dunno about the CP Gear hydration systems, but on camelbaks you can tuck the straps inside of the Camelbak.


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Yeah im having issues finding the Cadpad CamelBak so im going to get a black one and get it recovered. Yes looks like the CP gear one the straps can not tuck in.


----------



## MikeL (29 Aug 2007)

The CADPAT Camelback is only issued to pers deploying overseas. It's not sold in stores.


Are you really set on having a cover?  Why not just buy a OD, Coyote Brown or a US camo Camelbak?

Or just buy a CP Gear CADPAT Hyrdration System


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Aug 2007)

DON'T buy  camelbacks from CP gear. 
My unit bought a bunch of them and I'd be surprised if 75% + of them didn't break.


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

I think ill just get a olive drab one and see if i can wear it on the ruck marchs and stuff


----------



## MikeL (29 Aug 2007)

*Olive Drab


----------



## Donut (29 Aug 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> DON'T buy  camelbacks from CP gear.
> My unit bought a bunch of them and I'd be surprised if 75% + of them didn't break.



Flawed, what broke?

The bladder's are probably made by Camelback, so you can't really hold CP gear responsible for the odd run of crap from a well known and respected supplier.

Was it the carriers?  That you could probably lay at CP Gear's door.

As well, when was this?  I've been pretty impressed with CP, and I was eyeing one of the camelbacks.


----------



## MikeL (29 Aug 2007)

CP Gear doesn't use Camelbak bladders. They use Nalgene bladders


http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=248


----------



## Donut (29 Aug 2007)

Then I have to say I'm even more surprised, I've packed (and abused) nalgene products for over 20 years, and except for hot water in the non-lexan bottles, never had an issue with them.

I saw the outer fill-port and thought the only people who used that were Camelback. I've got and love Platypus, so i was thinking of the carrier only, anyway.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Aug 2007)

Don't buy Blackhawk.

One of the guys on my 5's had one, and it pretty well fell apart during the FTX.  But that was four years ago, and there quality may have improved since then.

[size=6pt]Edited for spelling[/size]


----------



## Farmboy (30 Aug 2007)

Camelbak, Source and Nalgene all have the same sort of fill cap.

The Source bladders are the only ones I've never heard a complaint about.


----------



## mudgunner49 (4 Sep 2007)

JDMCRX said:
			
		

> I think ill just get a olive drab one and see if i can wear it on the ruck marchs and stuff



Olive Drab is the "little black dress" of tactical colouration...


----------



## Matt_Fisher (4 Sep 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> DON'T buy  camelbacks from CP gear.
> My unit bought a bunch of them and I'd be surprised if 75% + of them didn't break.



Did you contact us to rectify the issue?  Contact me offline if the issue isn't resolved.
1-800-561-3040 or matt@cpgear.com


----------



## Pte_Martin (4 Sep 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> DON'T buy  camelbacks from CP gear.
> My unit bought a bunch of them and I'd be surprised if *75% + of them didn't break*.



I don't see why he is complaining, 75% plus of them Didn't break... that's not bad, how many did your unit buy? maybe if  it was 25%  didn't break that would be worse


----------



## LordOsborne (5 Sep 2007)

+1 on the Source bags. I originally bought a no-name camelback from an ebay store which uses an imitation cadpat carrier. The bag that came with it broke on the first use, and I went to Wheelers to get a 2L nalgene bag, which served me well through CAP, although i did want something a little bigger and the lack of a mouthpiece cap was a little bit of a drag. When I got back to Victoria, I bought a 3L Source bag from MEC and i've been extremely satisfied with it. Apparently the USMC chose a green tinted Source bag as well.

http://www.source-military.com/products/product_page.asp?prodId=14
http://www.source-military.com/downloadables/accessories/wxp_hydration_3L_ds.pdf


----------

